# RN, CPC looking for job in Madison, WI



## ALEW (Apr 15, 2010)

I am a CPC and new graduate nurse looking for a job in Madison, WI.  I have 8 years of physician billing experience, 3 of those years as a CPC.  I currently do surgical coding for Vascular, Endovascular, Cardio-Thoracic and Orthopedic Surgery.  I have lots of knowledge and would love to apply it to your company.  For a more detailed resume please e-mail me at 
ajlew21@hotmail.com

Thank you,
Amy Lewis


----------



## trudythomas (Oct 22, 2010)

*Medical Insurance Billing and Coding Instructors Needed*

If you are still in the market for employement in WI.  Everest College in Milwaukee, WI is looking for experienced Medical Insurance Billing and Coding Instructors immediate hire.  Please contact Trudy Thomas at truthomas@cci.edu or call 414-831-8484.  Thanks


----------

